# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Μικρά downtime στους Server του AWMN λόγο εργασιών στο δίκτυο παροχής ρεύματος

## NetTraptor

Καθότι τις προηγούμενες μέρες γινόντουσαν εργασίες στο Δίκτυο παροχής ρεύματος του νεοσύστατου Datacenter που μας φιλοξενεί, είχαμε κάποιες ολιγόωρες διακοπές.

Οι αναβαθμίσεις των ηλεκτροπαραγωγικών ζευγών και των παροχών ολοκληρώθηκαν και λογικά όλα τα συστήματα δουλεύουν κανονικά στην τελική τους διάταξη.

----------

